# Lee dies



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

last night i was reloading my 303 british and i was using my lee dies for the first time. the sizing die didn't seem to work at all like it was not machined right. Does this happen to everybody or is this a one time deal


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

If it was new brass, its pretty much normal for minimal or no sizing to be done other than the case neck.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

As above, was it new brass? Also, which Lee dies are you using? If you have the Collet dies, very little sizing takes place - on purpose. 
What do you mean by "didn't seem to work"? What happened?
Pete


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

It was once fired brass. I was using the RGB dies and it seem to do absolutele nothing to the case neck.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

You must not have it adjusted right, or there is something wrong with it. I am suspicious of the Lee dies I have for my 270.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I messed with them last night and i'm done. There goin on ebay and i'm getting some hornady ones.


----------

